# where/when did everyone apply for?



## tjfishinboy (Oct 5, 2006)

i was just wondering where everyone applied for this year and what hunts you chose.

i applied for unit ZE with the earliest hunt being my first choice. and my second choice was unit ZE for the second hunt.
in other words hunt 0130 then hunt 0131



heres the hunt numbers.
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-30342--,00.html

heres the map of the units
http://www.michigan.gov/images/dnr/turkey2007sprmap_181402_7.jpg


----------



## PITBULL (May 23, 2003)

My Son and I applied for ZB the first and second hunts-
Good luck to all, We just had my sons bird from last year for Sunday dinner.
Thanks Jim.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I haven't applied yet............better get up there and get that done.


----------



## STEELNEYES (Mar 30, 2006)

Hunt 234, I've done this one ever since I guided and that was really the only time that I could get out. But I've grown to like that time frame, from my experience that's when I've taken my biggest birds.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

zz.......Mack


----------



## BowtechGuy (Jan 5, 2007)

ZZ, then ZE. It seems the birds around me get real spooked after a week or so of pressure and you don't see them as much. Plus the second week of May is prime smallmouth fishing time in Tennessee...


----------



## Gobblerman (Dec 19, 2004)

Purchased my 234 hunt license, I'll be hunting in Allegan county.


----------



## Sib (Jan 8, 2003)

Sleeper zone - ZZ


----------



## SgtSabre (May 15, 2004)

234.

I want the extra time to hunt.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

234


----------



## bignoccursg (Dec 31, 2002)

area M, the UP baby!


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

well, i was going to go with the 234 hunt, but my buddy and i decided we were just going to get a tag for zone M (the U.P.)..he works for the DNR up in stephenson (a forester) and he was talking to the wildlife guy up there who does the licenses, and he told him not to even bother spending the $4 on the app. he said the quota is high and they never come close to selling out....so i will be getting mine after march 15th when the leftovers go on sale for up there...then i will be spending a week up there hunting a couple peices of land  can't wait!


----------



## uncletj (Aug 30, 2005)

Area F 1st and 2nd hunt


----------



## Rabbit guy (Sep 23, 2005)

My son and I applied for ZE, 130 and 131.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

My son and I....134 as our 1st choice and 301 as our 2nd.


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I did the ZE 1st and 2nd time periods. I sounds like a lot of people did the same. Hopefully my luck doesn't kick in and I manage to get drawn.


----------



## Steven Arend (Jun 27, 2003)

wyle_e_coyote said:


> My son and I....134 as our 1st choice and 301 as our 2nd.


My son and I applied for 134 1st choice and 135 2nd choice and if that doesn't work out I can always hunt my back yard.:evil: 

Steve


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

234


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

We always do the 234 hunt. I like the extra time out with the kids.

Dan


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

Arnold and I applied for ZZ. Thats my favorite hunt. Mainly I can't wait to get in the woods chasing longbeards. Scouting only goes so far. His kids and my wife are going to hunt 234 so we can guide and call for them.


----------



## Yoopertrapper (Jan 24, 2006)

bignoccursg said:


> area M, the UP baby!


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

ZE first week (think it is hunt 130) as first choice. ZC first week for second choice.

Good luck on the draw everyone.

J-


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

F for me!!!


----------



## H2OGO! (Nov 7, 2006)

i applied for my first time this year, a buddy of mine is taking me out ZB late hunt.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

234 May hunt for me, and 301 ZZ hunt for my stepson...can't wait!


----------



## Fred Bear (Jan 20, 2000)

hunt 0130 unit ZE


----------



## Brandon7 (Jun 2, 2006)

zz hunt.


----------



## KILLnGRILL (May 9, 2003)

234 for me .Longer hunt period!!!


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

zz

done with school plenty of time for the woods!


----------



## Mickey Finn (Jan 21, 2005)

zz301.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

ZZ 301, by the 234 hunt i will be outta school and back to the real world garbage, gotta get my hunting in while the only thing i have to skip is class and not work


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

Jan.28th at dunhams in Waterford. Bought hunt 234 because it gives more days to hunt. In the past I applied for 1st hunt in unit F so it would be the same weekend as the opener of trout on the Ausable but Iv'e seen to many 
years with bad weather and where I hunt there's no pressure.
Guess I will have to go "up north" two weekends in a row.


----------



## CT4570 (Sep 29, 2006)

Area B,first & Second


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

ZZ 234 for the boy and I.


----------



## Long Spurs (Mar 29, 2005)

I put in for ZE third hunt. Another thing I love how the DNR opened up old area x and combined it with old s and if I remember right old ra, without making more licenses per draw. Hope you all get what you put in for and good luck!


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

234 for me and my son.
Almost didn't buy one this year. Things are kinda tight and I didn't think my son really cared if we went or not, but evidently he does, so by God we're going! 
Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Masterblaster1 (Sep 28, 2004)

ZB first and second seasons....


----------



## Fishnmachine (Feb 21, 2006)

first J, second AA, is it me, or is the first week a week later than last year?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

234 or guarantee hunt!!


----------



## Teacher (Jul 30, 2003)

J as well, 4 of us. The 1 is my buddy from Virginia. Went there from the Navy has never come back. 


Bummed out about the season change, I am hoping for the 1st hunt, works better for my Vacation schedule.


----------



## gamechaser (Jan 4, 2007)

ZE 1st and 2nd hunts.


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

I took the 234 hunt,just makes more sense to be able to hunt more than just one weekend.Goodluck to all when the season gets here for us.Oh by the way I will be bagging my Tom In Lapeer Co.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

234 private land hunt for Isabella / Montcalm counties.Opted for the longer hunt again because I had so much fun with the bow last year and hope this year is a repeat performance.100 times more satisfying for me than my seasons with the smoothbore.


----------



## November Sunrise (Jan 12, 2006)

We applied for the first hunt (ZZ?) in our neck of the woods for my two eligible boys. I went with the 234 hunt for myself.


----------



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Bought the 234 license. With my schedule at work, it's the best choice for me to get some time in the turkey woods. Plus, if one weekend gets wiped out by bad weather, there is time left to hunt.


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

first hunt area j first ,second hunt second.lots of bird's around eastport/torch lake can't wait


----------



## TVCEAST05 (Feb 1, 2007)

234 because I don't have any other choice with school and I have had good luck in the past


----------



## wackmaster (Jun 2, 2006)

ZZ first 2 weeks, second, Unit ZF second month Take em down!


----------



## Buck Rogers (Nov 7, 2004)

I applied for Area "A"


----------



## hedaman (Jan 21, 2007)

I applyed for unit ZE 0132 first choice , unit K 0111 second choice. 
I'll be bowhunting on public land near Stockbridge if I get my first choice.
somewhere inbetween Kalakaska and Grand Traverse if I get my second choice.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

234 you will find me in the woods.... I have to admit though, I enjoy being in the woods late may


----------

